# Savage 116 FCSS rust problem



## wyograd (Jan 3, 2015)

I recently went on a four day cow elk hunt and was disappointed to see rust on the bolt, magazine box, and trigger guard of my new savage 116 FCSS 300 win mag on the morning of the second day. I left the gun in the truck overnight to avoid condensation. I have hunted with other blued and stainless guns in similar conditions and have never had a rifle rust like this. I have never had to baby a rifle in the field but always clean and oil them when I get home before putting them away in the safe. Has anybody else had similar problems with Savage rifles?​


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Remoil! Use it freely. Close your scope caps and spray that gun down. It works.


----------



## wyograd (Jan 3, 2015)

Update. I contacted Savage customer service and they are sending me new components. Hope that the new ones have a better rust resistance than the existing ones.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I wonder what Savage's explanation was for the rust. Did they give you any reason?

PS I see you're from Treetown. I use to work at Nucor.


----------



## wyograd (Jan 3, 2015)

No explanation. I didn't really ask for one either. I was just happy that they were willing to stand behind their product. I believe that I got a lot with a bad finish. My buddy was hunting with me and had the same rifle and didn't have any rust issues.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Did you put any oil on it before going hunting? Any untreated metal is going to rust.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

wyograd said:


> I recently went on a four day cow elk hunt and was disappointed to see rust on the bolt, magazine box, and trigger guard of my new savage 116 FCSS 300 win mag on the morning of the second day.* I left the gun in the truck overnight to avoid condensation.* I have hunted with other blued and stainless guns in similar conditions and have never had a rifle rust like this. I have never had to baby a rifle in the field but* always clean and oil them when I get home before putting them away in the safe.* Has anybody else had similar problems with Savage rifles?​


This contradiction put aside, it does appear that the finish was flawed.


----------



## wyograd (Jan 3, 2015)

There is no contradiction. I was hunting 200 miles from home and stayed overnight in a camper leaving my rifle in the truck overnight to avoid condensation. The rifle was oiled before going hunting but I didn't oil it every night while i was out in the field. I agree that it had a bad finish. Looking at the rust pits on the bolt handle it appears that the finish was porous.


----------

